# Highpoint RAID Management

## alexcorn

I have a Highpoint RocketRAID 1820A controller. The controller is installed and functioning fine. However, the management utility available from highpoint's web site doesn't work. To use it, the hptsvr daemon must be running. I can start hptsvr, but it seems to crash or fail shortly after starting. When I run the GUI frontend to connect to hptsvr, it says system unreachable.

If I run hptsvr, then immediately run netstat -tap, I get this output:

```

thorium ~ # netstat -tap

Active Internet connections (servers and established)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name   

tcp        0      0 *:vmware-authd          *:*                     LISTEN      21517/xinetd        

tcp        0      0 *:7402                  *:*                     LISTEN      16155/hptsvr        

tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         *:*                     LISTEN      9183/mysqld         

tcp        0      0 *:7403                  *:*                     LISTEN      16155/hptsvr        

tcp        0      0 *:http                  *:*                     LISTEN      8894/apache2        

tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN      8479/sshd           

```

If I run netstat -tap again:

```

thorium ~ # netstat -tap

Active Internet connections (servers and established)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name   

tcp        0      0 *:vmware-authd          *:*                     LISTEN      21517/xinetd        

tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         *:*                     LISTEN      9183/mysqld         

tcp        0      0 *:http                  *:*                     LISTEN      8894/apache2        

tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN      8479/sshd           

```

Is there some program that I don't have installed/running that needs to be running in order for hptsvr to "stick"? I have gotten it to run just fine in SuSE Linux, so I believe that the issue is a Gentoo configuration one. I would greatly appreciate any help.

The management utility can be downloaded here: http://highpoint-tech.com/BIOS_Driver/HRM/Linux/GUI-Linux-3.07-051223.tgz

----------

